# Kyoto moss progression



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

So some of you may remember the post I made asking about kyoto moss and how to grow from spores. I had promised to do a progression thread and I kind of forgot to post. Sorry. Here is the set up...

I got one of the see starter trays with the peat cubes. Wet it all down and pulled the peat out of the little packets after it had expanded. LaId it flat and put in a piece of ghost wood hoping it would make transport slimpler. Sprinkled in about 1/3 of the packet and put it under a 65k cfl. This was on 3/2



















Now today 3/24 with misting every few days and 2x misting with rice water its looking like this...










The stick has some mold but other wise not bad for about 22 days. I dropped in some springtails tonight (about 20) to see if they will take care of the mold.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The green mold seems the least aggressive of the molds but if it were me, I'd remove that piece and boil/bake it to get rid of some growth and put it back in to give the kyoto moss a chance to catch up. It took me months to get mine growing in good.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I may do that or just pull the stick out all together.

About how long did you have yours going till it got to the stage mine is at? Wondering how long I have till I can pull some out. Im thinking anther 20-30 days.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Lunar Gecko said:


> I may do that or just pull the stick out all together.
> 
> About how long did you have yours going till it got to the stage mine is at? Wondering how long I have till I can pull some out. Im thinking anther 20-30 days.


It will probably be about that long before it coats the surface provided mold or fungus does not overtake it. 
Mine is not a good measure for you since I just sprinkled it in my viv everywhere and it took months to activate and grow. The only place it rooted was on a seed pod---now the seed pod is covered in the stuff and it is a super-soft, microfine hair that lets off spores now and then.
Do not let it dry out in viv or it will turn yellow and take a looong time to turn green again (if ever). It likes to stay cool, too, and once mature likes moderate lighting rather than bright lighting.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like an update on this as well.


----------



## soknleet (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe a dead end here, but is there any results ? 

Would be fun to see that this realy worked out


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Definitely a dead end. The OP hasn't been on DB in 6 months.


----------

